# Fort Mountain then Cherokee then Vogel



## T-N-T (Mar 19, 2018)

Never been to the two GA parks before.
Have not been to Cherokee in about 21 years.

Gonna make a week of it this 4th of July 

4 nights three nights then two nights.

There will be muchos cervesas consumed on that trip....there was last year on a similar trip.

Must see or do opinions?  - no kids


----------



## walters (Mar 23, 2018)

*Sounds good*

That sounds like a plan , I've been to Cherokee several times, and been to Vogel, that's a climb from my way over that blood MTN. But a beautiful state park, never been to other one
Fort mountain.


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 23, 2018)

I know we will have a good time.  I have heard good things about Vogel.  Never heard anything about Fort Mountain but the pics look good on their site

Cherokee will be a good time I'm certain.  Already bought tickets for Unto These Hills.  ( A play that has been running since the 50's )  I went as a kid some time or another and remember a little about it, but not much...  Front row and center is easy to get when you buy tickets a few months out for an outdoor amphitheater.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 28, 2018)

Fort Mountain SP is up there at 2,782 feet. Nice in July. I think only Blackrock Mtn SP is higher at 3,640 feet.

From Fort Mountain you could tour the Chief Vann House in Chatsworth. Edna's restaurant has some good country cooking.

Vogel is one of the most popular state parks in Georgia. Brasstown Bald is close by. Could hike to the top of Blood Mountain. Blairsville is close. Probably some nice places to eat there. I haven't bee there in awhile.

Cherokee probably looks pretty close to the way it did 21 years ago except for the Casino. You could ride through the Smokys over to Gatlinburg. Hike to Clingman's Dome.
Ride on the Blue Ridge Parkway. Ride the Great Smoky Railroad. Raft the Nantahala or the Tuckaseegee. The Tuckaseegee outfitters are between Cherokee and Dillsboro. Its a more laid back experience. Better for small children.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 28, 2018)

I would also recommend mining for rubies and sapphires in the Cowee Valley near Franklin. Unsalted mines for grownups and kids over 10.
You can find real rubies and sapphires.

Cherokee Ruby & Sapphire Mine is our favorite. Their rubies are red. Sheffield is good for sapphires along with Masons. At Masons you dig your own dirt. At the others you buy buckets of dirt. 

Still Cherokee is our favorite as you can find red rubies. Rubies are suppose to be red.  In fact a red sapphire is a ruby. If it's blue or purple, it's a sapphire.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 29, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> Fort Mountain SP is up there at 2,782 feet. Nice in July. I think only Blackrock Mtn SP is higher at 3,640 feet.
> 
> From Fort Mountain you could tour the Chief Vann House in Chatsworth. Edna's restaurant has some good country cooking.
> 
> ...



Cherokee has turned into a commercialized "made in china" rubber tomahawk gambling pit of a joke. It is nothing like it was when I was a kid so I wasn't very impressed after our visit a couple of years ago. 

Haven't been to Fort Mountain, it is on my list though. 

Vogel is beautiful, albeit crowded and if you don't have reservations for a spot that week you most likely won't get them now. If you like a little History, right down the road is the Byron Herbert Reece Museum and Homestead (poet laureate of Ga) and it's just a few more minutes up the road to Blue Ridge and some fine dining. 

Black Rock Mountain is my happy place, but not many folks can drag a camper up that mountain. If you like some decent hiking and some great views it is the place. Up the mountain from the campsites you'll hit the Continental Divide in Ga.  Down the mountain is the lake and some decent fishing. Some great restaurants down in Clayton too. From mom-n-pop home cooking to 5 star cuisine.  

Tallulah Gorge State Park has a great easy access RV park too, with lots of hiking and a decent wildlife museum. 

I guess it depends on whether your tent camping or RV camping, and what you like to do, whether it be hiking, enjoying nature or hitting the town and enjoying digging in antique stores, night life or gambling.

Oh, and don't forget Cloudland Canyon State Park. The views and hiking is spectacular, but you'd better be a nature lover for that one. There are no other options once you get up there.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 29, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cherokee has turned into a commercialized "made in china" rubber tomahawk gambling pit of a joke. It is nothing like it was when I was a kid so I wasn't very impressed after our visit a couple of years ago.
> 
> Haven't been to Fort Mountain, it is on my list though.
> 
> ...



In the 50 years I've lived a few miles away from it, the town of Cherokee has never been anything except "a commercialized "made in china" rubber tomahawk gambling pit of a joke." Never remember it not being. The only difference is the casino replaced the tribal bingo. The only real things in town are the museum and the Oconoluftee Living Indian Village. Lot of nice country around it though. I do a lot of fishing on those Oconoluftee headwaters in the national park.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 29, 2018)

Last time, and hopefully the last time, I was in Cherokee, I had to drive 12 miles to get a beer so, take them with you if you want one. 

I like to hit the flea markets just north of Clayton. Mostly crap but, you never know when you may need 30 or 40 cozies for $10.


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 29, 2018)

We hit cloudland last year.  Great park!
Black Rock was on the list for this trip but their spots are limited to 25' and we are 33'. 

Cherokee is loaded with rubber tomahawk crap I know. But I'm going anyway. Even got tickets to the play like I said.  I might even go give the casino a few bucks because I've never been in one....

But thanks so much for the recommendations on other stuff!!!


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 29, 2018)

And I cannot thank you enough 660griz.  I will carry my own beers and let Cherokee miss out on yet another bit of tax income


----------



## whitetailfreak (Mar 29, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> In the 50 years I've lived a few miles away from it, the town of Cherokee has never been anything except "a commercialized "made in china" rubber tomahawk gambling pit of a joke." Never remember it not being. The only difference is the casino replaced the tribal bingo. The only real things in town are the museum and the Oconoluftee Living Indian Village. Lot of nice country around it though. I do a lot of fishing on those Oconoluftee headwaters in the national park.



I've gotta admit, I sat on Chief Henry's lap a time or 3 as a kid and got polaroided.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 29, 2018)

T-N-T said:


> And I cannot thank you enough 660griz.  I will carry my own beers and let Cherokee miss out on yet another bit of tax income



Yep, the whole rez is dry. And Jackson and Swain counties only sell alcohol inside city limits.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 29, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep, the whole rez is dry. And Jackson and Swain counties only sell alcohol inside city limits.



You can buy alcoholic drinks in Harrah's Casino, but they're proud of them. Mostly beer and wine, they have a limited selection on mixed drinks. 

I wonder if they'd notice someone slippin in with a mason jar?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 29, 2018)

I liked going to Cherokee when I was a kid. We always camped at Shoals Creek Campground. Lots of other kids, a creek, and a pool.
We went to an amusement park called Frontier Land. It was where the casino is now. It had an old west town as did Ghost Town and another one called Gold City. I think Gold City was between Franklin and Dillsboro.
We also went to Gatlinburg. Mostly just to drive through the mountains. 
Now I'd rather camp on the frontcountry or on the tubing river near Townsend, TN. Could check out Cades Cove. I've always wanted to drive through the Cataloochee Valley. Maybe even camp there as well. Maybe camp at Moonshine Creek Campground in Sylva or another private campground near there or Maggie Valley. That was when my kids were little.

Now I'd like to camp at the Balsam Mountain National Park Campground. 

Another area that kids like is the Pisgah NF above Brevard, NC.
That's where the famous Sliding Rock is located. Davidson River campground is popular.

Nice drive between Brevard and Franklin. There are some roads off the beaten path near Highlands with nice views of Whiteside Mountain. These are Whiteside Cove Road, Bull Pen Road, & Horse Cove Road. 

http://www.stayandplayinthesmokies.com/vendor/whiteside-cove-road/


----------



## AM1 (May 11, 2018)

We have camped at both Fort Mt. and Vogel many times (we average 4 trips/year). Fort mtn sites are closer to the water, but Vogel's sites are not much further and an easy flat walk. Both have gone site specific this year which is both good and bad. Vogel is about 4 miles from Grandaddy Mimms distillery (if you like your libations with a kick). Neither has good cell service. Kudos on Ednas at the foot of Fort Mt. in Chatsworth. About 20-30 minutes from Vogel in Cleveland is Glendas which is my #1 place for home cooking.


----------



## Crakajak (May 11, 2018)

Stop by the Dillard house if it ain't burnt up .


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2018)

T-N-T said:


> I know we will have a good time.  I have heard good things about Vogel.  Never heard anything about Fort Mountain but the pics look good on their site
> 
> Cherokee will be a good time I'm certain.  Already bought tickets for Unto These Hills.  ( A play that has been running since the 50's )  I went as a kid some time or another and remember a little about it, but not much...  Front row and center is easy to get when you buy tickets a few months out for an outdoor amphitheater.





Unto These Hills is a must see. Highly recommended.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 11, 2018)

Nicodemus said:


> Unto These Hills is a must see. Highly recommended.



It ain't what it was 20 years ago.  We went 3 years back and I was disappointed in the production.

a good day trip outta Cherokee would be the sliding rock over at Brevard.  You can take the Blue Ridge parkway if you aren't in a hurry.  Some beautiful country up there.  The rock is a nice place to cool off.  I think parking is $4 and you can slide all day if you want to, nothing extra.

carry a towel and dry clothes and be prepared for cold water.  It is about 55 degrees in the summer


----------



## Nicodemus (May 11, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> It ain't what it was 20 years ago.  We went 3 years back and I was disappointed in the production.
> 
> a good day trip outta Cherokee would be the sliding rock over at Brevard.  You can take the Blue Ridge parkway if you aren't in a hurry.  Some beautiful country up there.  The rock is a nice place to cool off.  I think parking is $4 and you can slide all day if you want to, nothing extra.
> 
> carry a towel and dry clothes and be prepared for cold water.  It is about 55 degrees in the summer





Sorry to hear that. When I went in 1965, it was a good show. Things change, I reckon.


----------



## Pig Predator (May 11, 2018)

Hey dynomite. Hit up brasstown bald in blairsville and bell mtn in hiawassee. Awesome 360* views. Barneys is good to eat in hiawassee and cooks country kitchen is good in blairsville(my wife is a waitress there).


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 12, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> It ain't what it was 20 years ago.  We went 3 years back and I was disappointed in the production.
> 
> a good day trip outta Cherokee would be the sliding rock over at Brevard.  You can take the Blue Ridge parkway if you aren't in a hurry.  Some beautiful country up there.  The rock is a nice place to cool off.  I think parking is $4 and you can slide all day if you want to, nothing extra.
> 
> carry a towel and dry clothes and be prepared for cold water.  It is about 55 degrees in the summer



We actually did that years ago. We were camping between Sylva and Cherokee. Got on the parkway and drove to Hwy 276 and down to Sliding Rock. It took a long time to get there.
When we left we went north to Waynesville and back to the campground on the Great Smoky Mountains Express. Made it back in less than half the time there. 
I did enjoy the parkway. That was my first time on it.


----------



## Geffellz18 (May 12, 2018)

Sounds like a great trip T. You'll enjoy Ft. Mtn. and Vogel. Both are very nice & scenic.
Do stop at The Dillard House on your way back from Cherokee to Vogel if you take that route. 
Great food served family style. Request more everything you liked when your done eating and box it up and take with you to Vogel!


----------



## T-N-T (May 15, 2018)

Thanks yall. I like to hear about the must stop and eat lunch places


----------



## T-N-T (May 15, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> It ain't what it was 20 years ago.  We went 3 years back and I was disappointed in the production.
> 
> a good day trip outta Cherokee would be the sliding rock over at Brevard.  You can take the Blue Ridge parkway if you aren't in a hurry.  Some beautiful country up there.  The rock is a nice place to cool off.  I think parking is $4 and you can slide all day if you want to, nothing extra.
> 
> carry a towel and dry clothes and be prepared for cold water.  It is about 55 degrees in the summer



You didn't even mention the white skwerls....


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 15, 2018)

T-N-T said:


> You didn't even mention the white skwerls....



They don't range up to Sliding Rock. They stop at about Mills River.


----------



## killswitch (May 15, 2018)

T-N-T said:


> Thanks yall. I like to hear about the must stop and eat lunch places




Jim's Smokin Q............just a few miles up the road from Vogel towards Blairsville.  Outstanding !!  Great Q and a killer smoked turkey sandwich.


----------



## 3ringer (May 15, 2018)

When you camp at Vogel , you have to stop in at Alexander’s store. They have everything from guns to furniture. It’s a unique store. It is just a few miles from Vogel. Close to Alexander’s is Trackrock campground. You may want to ride through it for a future visit. They have one of the prettiest valleys in north Georgia. Just north of Vogel is Sunshine grocery store. It is a neat little country store with homemade pickles, jams , candy and boiled peanuts. They also have firewood 50 pieces for 25 bucks. Up the hill at Vogel campground , you can hike up to the primitive camping area. It is beautiful up there. Also walk down behind the dam at Vogel and enjoy the Falls. We are staying a week at Vogel in October. We enjoy the area up there in the fall. Have Fun


----------



## deermaster13 (May 16, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Yep, the whole rez is dry. And Jackson and Swain counties only sell alcohol inside city limits.



They put a new beer store beside the dollar general on 441 coming into Cherokee. Has beer and wine only though. At least we don't have to drive into Bryson city when we run out(happens a lot) plan on being there again for the 4th again this year.


----------

